# Shrimp Ratings



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Would some of you shrimp breeder/experts please post some pictures showing examples of cheap & not-so-cheap shrimp of various ratings? As I look more into buying some Neocaridina species, I am amazed at the range of prices...

I'm especially interested in diamond, cherry & crystal red 

TIA...


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

For Crystals, scroll to the bottom of the page:

Aquarium Information - Crystal Red Shrimp, CRS, Red Bee Shrimp

DJ


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

So, if I read the stolen image correctly, $ is proportional to opacity. (then there's the really white ones w/ just a red patch on the head... $$$$). Right?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Left Coast DJ said:


> For Crystals, scroll to the bottom of the page:
> 
> Aquarium Information - Crystal Red Shrimp, CRS, Red Bee Shrimp
> 
> DJ


Very bad guide for CRS grading.

better one: The Planted Tank Forum - View Single Post - CRS grading guide

The ones at the top cost more.

-pedro


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yeah^ i was wondering about that.


----------

